

Show HN: Lo – Ask and answer “Where you at?” with one tap - as1193
https://lo-yo.co

======
bluetidepro
Love the idea and project, but I have to admit, you missed an amazing
opportunity to call it "Yo-Lo" and parody off that awful (popular) phrase used
in pop culture... Haha :) Keep it up. Downloaded the app, and am getting some
other friends on there too!

~~~
as1193
Thanks a lot! Glad to hear someone enjoys the app as much as we do :). Apple
actually wouldn't approve the app with "Yo" in the name, so we decided to run
with just "Lo" instead.

------
BorisMelnik
also really love the idea (have not tried this).

to me, this seems like if you can get past patent issues and get it fully to
market this would be a no brainer acquisition for FB messenger.

I couldn't see myself using this as a standalone app but would definitely use
it as a feature within another app.

~~~
as1193
Thanks for the feedback! We're excited to keep moving forward with the project
whether that means integration with other apps or building out Lo itself. It's
great though to see people enjoying the app we originally built just to keep
track of our team :).

